# how to determine tint %?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

anyways, i live in california. i swear the highway police are car nazis. anyways, my mom was driving on the freeway with her maxima with stock tint all around. a cop pulls her over and gives her a fix it ticket. the cop says that no tint was allowed at all in the front two windows. i checked online and it seems that 70% tint on your front two windows are legal. is there a way to determine what percentage your tint is? because i dont want my mom to go through unnecessary crap to get rid of her tint on the front two windows because some cop was being a nazi.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

What year maxima? As far as I know, They don't come with tint from the factory, unless it's a small amount of smoke tint to the glass.

even so, you should be able to have it tested locally somewhere. call your local tint shops and see what they say. they should have a better idea of where to go or who to call to find out the information you need.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

well, I'm in Los Angeles and the law is any tint to the forward window is illegal. those will be the front drivers windown and front passenger window.
you can have a % test done, but I don't think that will get her off.
what link did you read about the 70% legal?
don't mistake the front windshield. some come slightly tinted from factory.
most likely, factory do not tint front windows.
if you want to know what you need to do.
you need to remove the tint and go to a CHP station and have them inspect so to see that the tint is removed. they will sign off the back of the ticket and you pay the fine.
or if you have a close friend who is in law enforcement, they can sign off also. but there are checks and balances between agencies. so that is a risk also.
good luck.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

A = STATE FRONT (passenger and drivers windows)
B = SIDES REAR (rear seat windows)
C = SIDES BACK (hatchback/suv/wagons)
D = WINDOW VISOR (how far down from top of glass) 

A B C D net/film
AL 32% 32% 32% 6" NET 
AK 70% 40% 40% 5" NET 
AZ 33% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
AR 25% 25% 10% 5" NET 
CA 70% ANY% ANY% 4" NET 
CO* 27% 27% 27% 4" NET 
CO* NO% ANY% ANY% 4" NET 
CT 35% 35% ANY% AS1 NET 
DE 70% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
FL 28% 15% 15% AS1 NET 
GA 32% 32% 32% 6" NET 
HI 35% 35% 35% 4" NET 
ID 35% 20% 35% AS1 FILM 
IL NO ANY% ANY% 6" NET 
IN 30% 30% 30% AS1 ? 
IA 70% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
KS 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
KY 35% 18% 18% AS1 FILM 
LA 40% 25% 12% AS1 NET 
MA 35% 35% 35% 6" NET 
ME 50% 50% 50% 4" FILM 
MD 35% 35% 35% 5" NET 
MI ? ANY% ANY% 4" NET 
MN 50% 50% 50% NO ? 
MO 35% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
MS 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
MT 35% 20% 20% AS1 FILM 
NE 35% 20% 20% AS1 OR 5" FILM 
NV 35% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
NH NO 35% 35% 6" NET 
NJ NO ANY% ANY% NO NET 
NM 20% 20% 20% AS1 OR 5" NET 
NY 70% 70% ANY% 6" NET 
NC 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
ND 50% ANY% ANY% 70% NET 
OH 50% ANY% ANY% 70% NET 
OK 25% 25% 25% AS1 OR 5" NET 
OR 35% 35% 35% 6" NET 
PA 70% 70% 70% NO NET 
RI 70% 70% 70% AS1 NET 
SC 27% 27% 27% AS1 NET 
SD 35% 20% 20% AS1 NET 
TN 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
TX 25% 25% ANY% AS1 OR 5" NET 
UT 43% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
VT NO ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
VA 50% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
WA 35% 35% 35% 6" FILM 
WV 35% 35% 35% 5" NET 
WI 50% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
WY 28% 28% 28% AS1 OR 5" NET 

Updated: JuL 26 2004


i hope that helps.. all the states tint law


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

psuLemon, that's a great list.


this is taken off the CHP website. this is what 'they' say about tinting windows.
I think it boils down to court. the officer will always cite you on violations in this jurisdictions, in this case, the CHP is statewide.
if you can prove to the judge that its legal. you might win.
but to argue with the officer, it might be waste of time. unless the officer sides with you. in that case, you got lucky.
good luck. please let us know the outcome. this might convince me to add tint again. 

_"Tinting the front side windows and the windshield (except for a narrow band at the top of the windshield). Windows behind the driver's head may be tinted. If rear window is tinted, right-side mirror is required (26708 VC)."_


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

most windows come from the factory at 70%... if you put ANY aftermarket timt on them, you will be illegal if 70% is the cutoff... My 96 and 98 maximas both had 70% stock... that is why 70% is usually the cutoff, its what comes form factory...


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

anyways i went to the chp site, and there was a part saying 
"no tint at all in the front two windows". argh so i just started peeling off the tint off my moms car. thanks for the help anyways guys


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't know if the factory tints the windows but the dealership does. While I was watching them work on my car I noticed they were doing tint in the same area by an outside window tint business. They did all the windows except for the windshield. I must have seen them do 3 or 4 new cars while I was waiting. Either the dealership is slow or those guys are fast.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I was under the impression that oem tinting from the factory was always legal in any state. Is that untrue? I would get a free consultation from a lawyer, because cops don't usually know a whole lot about the law.


----------

